# 2010 GRCC National Specialty--50th Anniversary Show



## sterregold

Update: All events for the GRCC National close on June 23rd. Online entries for WC/WCI/WCX are now active. There is a link through the specialty home page. Get your entries in if you are planning to attend!!!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Hi Shelly! I will be attending the GRCC as a spectator. Will you be there? If so, I'd love to meet you.


----------



## esSJay

Depending on the weather I'm going to try and make it out (as a spectator), but I'm not sure yet if it will be the Saturday or the Sunday... the other day we will be Dock Diving in Bradford! 

Anyone else planning to go?


----------



## AmbikaGR

I intend on attending with both Lucy and Oriana. My daughter, Jersey's Mom, will also be there with her boy.


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Yup, we will be there!! 2 days of agility, 2 days of obedience... it's gonna be heaven! Hope to meet up with some of you!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## K9-Design

Hey Hank (and Julie) -- so it sounds like you got your passport situation figured out! Great!!! 
I was able to take over Linda's (Logan) room at the Festival Inn, got Fisher's ERN, just have to enter now. 
SOOOO Excited! 
Fisher is due for his rabies shot this year so I was planning on taking him to the vet a week or so prior to our departure, and having them write out a health certificate too. Does that sound reasonable, do I need anything else for the dog?


----------



## AmbikaGR

When does his present rabies vax expire? If not till after the GRCC National then there is no need to do it before, all you need is the Vaccination Certificate with the expiration date on it.

Still not sure yet on my passport but the wife and Julie both have theirs.


----------



## New Golden Mom

Rufus and I (oh yeah and my husband) will be there Saturday and Sunday. We're entered in Rally O.


----------



## sterregold

Looking forward to seeing everyone! Since I'm the chair I will be at the WC, and I will also be showing in conformation on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger

New Golden Mom said:


> Rufus and I (oh yeah and my husband) will be there Saturday and Sunday. We're entered in Rally O.


I sent in a form to sign Dodger up for Rally-O too! (hoping the form gets to where its supposed to go and I filled it out correctly or I will be so dissappointed). It'll be his first time competing. It will also be my first time competing in any type of dog competition, so I'm a bit nervous but excited!


----------



## AmbikaGR

It appears obedience is full both days so we will not be going. I am sick over this as I have been looking forward to this for over a year.


----------



## Goldenz2

Hank,

I'm so sorry, you must be so dissapointed. 

I will be going up for a few days and would have liked to meet you.


----------



## New Golden Mom

The_Artful_Dodger said:


> I sent in a form to sign Dodger up for Rally-O too! (hoping the form gets to where its supposed to go and I filled it out correctly or I will be so dissappointed). It'll be his first time competing. It will also be my first time competing in any type of dog competition, so I'm a bit nervous but excited!


We did Rally Novice at the end of April and it was my first time too (and Rufus')...I was SO scared but he did great..he even got top mark! Enjoy yourselves!!


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger

AmbikaGR said:


> It appears obedience is full both days so we will not be going. I am sick over this as I have been looking forward to this for over a year.


That's too bad. Did you try calling? Apparently, as of a few minutes ago anyways, there is about 30 minutes of time left on the sunday for obedience/rally. Since I mailed my entry doh and they haven't even got it yet, they let me fax in a new entry to get Dodger in for rally on the Sunday.


----------



## AmbikaGR

I was on the phone 9 AM this morning with the obedience triall super. He told me Saturday's trials are full and there was some room left on Sunday. But one day of obedience is of little use so unless we get in Saturday from the wait list we will not be entering Sunday.
To top it off today when I called to give the credit card info for the agility trials to the event secretry she informed me that it was likely the Thursday trials would be canceled due to a small entry. So I informed her we did not want the Friday entries if the Thursday trials are canceled. 
We did get in to the WC but it is not worth going for just this. So it looks highly unlikely I will be making this trip that I had been planning on since last year. :no:

Very disappointing, especially for a National Specialty.


----------



## sterregold

I'm sorry you've had such a run of bad luck with the Specialty Hank! Unfortunately it seems CKC agility is in trouble. More and more clubs are experiencing very low entries. And being on the weekday dates has not helped. We could not get Saturday and Sunday as another club has their trial that weekend.
Just one thing for you to consider with Thursday--the WC test is about 20 minutes away from the main show site, so to do it and agility on Thursday would mean a lot of running back and forth, and potentially missing call times at agility.


----------



## esSJay

Bumping this up as it's just over a week away. 

I'm definitely planning to head down with a friend as a spectator, but I haven't yet decided whether it will be for the Saturday or Sunday yet. I'd love to try and meet most of you and your pooches if I can.  Anyone else going to watch?

It will be my first dog show so I have no idea what to start with, or which day will be the best to go - advice? I'd like to see some of each: conformation (goldens, of course), agility, rally-o and obed, although I understand that some of the facilities are a bit of a drive from each other?

I would love to watch both days but Molson will be dock diving in Port Perry (about 3-4 hours East of Stratford) on whichever day I don't go to GRCC.


----------



## sterregold

The National Specialty is on Saturday and has the larger entry. Sunday is the Regional specialty and judging by the numbers in the schedule there are a few dogs that only entered on Saturday for conformation. So if you can only make one day I'd say to make it Saturday as that is when some of the extra festivities will be happening as well.


----------



## esSJay

sterregold said:


> The National Specialty is on Saturday and has the larger entry. Sunday is the Regional specialty and judging by the numbers in the schedule there are a few dogs that only entered on Saturday for conformation. So if you can only make one day I'd say to make it Saturday as that is when some of the extra festivities will be happening as well.


Perfect. Saturday it is. 

Might be a stupid question, but will the conformation shows include all breeds or are they only goldens because it's a specialty?


----------



## esSJay

Another question... if I wanted to find out who is showing where and when, is there a catalogue to get at the show that lists all the dogs' entered for each event?


----------



## sterregold

Yes there is a master catalogue. Most of the exhibitors will have preordered theirs and there are usually a few extra available for sale at the show secretary's table. There will also be a catalogue available for consultation at the secretary's table if they are otherwise sold out.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

I am attending as a spectator. A friend of mine is showing her dogs in a few categories. Perhaps I can ask her to look something up???

Also, I'd like to find and meet other Forum members who are attending. Maybe I'll start a separate post just for that.

I've been to a few shows here in Chicago, thanks to Tito Monster and his mom Barb. So I understand a tiny, tiny bit of it all but for me, it's all about seeing the beauty of the breed and meeting fellow owners. I can't wait!


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger

Just saw a news story about this event. They were talking about how great goldens are and why the dogs at the show have registered names...the reported looked like he was having fun shaking paws! They also showed dogs running agility and encouraged people to go out to watch.


----------

